# Playboy channel shows interference



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I have noticed that the Playboy channel has horizontal streaks of short vertical lines that show up on certain backgrounds. I see this only on the Playboy channel with two separate dishes, two separate HDTivos and two separate HDTVs (one LCD , the other RPT).

I called DTV and reported the problem and they said that they were working on the problem. After several days, called to check on progress and now DTV is denying they ever said they had a problem. 

This pisses me off and I am one of their valued customers (the recording on the phone when I call tells me so).

Is anybody else seeing this problem on the Playboy channel?


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah it's a D* issue.


----------



## 300M (Dec 1, 2005)

I am seeing the same problem on my two D*Tivos. Just started happening recently.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x (Jul 10, 2006)

Same here.. Definately an issue with the D* feed...


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank you very much for all of your problem confirmation posts but please call DTV and make sure they record and elevate this problem to a higher level of attention. 

This way when somebody else calls with this problem, they cannot say that nobody else has reported this problem.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Morris Herman said:


> This way when somebody else calls with this problem, they cannot say that nobody else has reported this problem.


Of course they can. Has anyone reported a CSR saying, "Thank you sir, you're the fortieth person this hour who has reported this problem?"

Not likely. No problems, no worries. BTW, could you post some screen caps for those of us who don't subscribe? We NEED to see the problem!


----------



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

BTW said:


> LOL
> please post


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Here's the response I got from Frederick at DirecTV concerning this problem


> Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear about the technical problem you're having. Though it's difficult to troubleshoot most technical issues by email, we've found resetting your system often corrects what's wrong.
> 
> On some DIRECTV receivers there is a reset button inside of the access card door. If your receiver has a reset button, you can simply press it to reset your receiver. If there is not a button inside the access card door or pressing the button does not correct the problem, try these steps to reset your receiver:
> 
> ...


This is obvious a canned response and I said so in my reply back to them. I also pointed out this thread as reference. We'll see if it get ignored. My suspicion is that ch 595 is having a signal crossover problem 22k miles up. I suggested that they move it to a different TP.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Am I the only one who saw this thread title and thought, "Perhaps you're going blind?"


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

#2 is the best answer I have ever read I think (I guess calling your customers and Idiot is a little over the top)


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Here's the response I got from Frederick at DirecTV concerning this problem
> 
> This is obvious a canned response and I said so in my reply back to them. I also pointed out this thread as reference. We'll see if it get ignored. My suspicion is that ch 595 is having a signal crossover problem 22k miles up. I suggested that they move it to a different TP.


Thanks for the try. I called DTV and asked them to credit me the price of the channel subscription every month until they fix the problem. They have agreed but I will be checking my bill to confirm this.


----------



## davidmin (Dec 3, 1999)

Reminds me of a song...

http://lyrics.rare-lyrics.com/N/Negativland/The-Playboy-Channel.html


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Morris Herman said:


> Thanks for the try. I called DTV and asked them to credit me the price of the channel subscription every month until they fix the problem. They have agreed but I will be checking my bill to confirm this.


Keep us informed on that one. If true, then they obviously know there is a problem. Or don't really care about just one subscription.

The next step would be to complain to Playboy TV directly. And let's keep this thread civil without innuendos.


----------



## CrazyKen (Sep 23, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> The next step would be to complain to Playboy TV directly. And let's keep this thread civil without innuendos.


Serious! This is the one channel that should be broadcast clearly since we're all in it for the visuals!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The PQ is better, but I still see some interference. DirecTV has credited one month subscription to my account. We'll see in a month if I have to complain again.

What was interesting is that after my second email complaining about their lame response, they mentioned that the situation was sent to the tech guys. So I guess they now acknowledge a problem.

BTW, this thread should be moved to the TV forum. Or the General Chit Chat forum.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Does Hef know about this?


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

cheer said:


> Am I the only one who saw this thread title and thought, "Perhaps you're going blind?"


Brought me back to the old days of fiddling through the cable static (old push button box with the dial for picture stuff)


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> The PQ is better, but I still see some interference. DirecTV has credited one month subscription to my account. We'll see in a month if I have to complain again.
> 
> What was interesting is that after my second email complaining about their lame response, they mentioned that the situation was sent to the tech guys. So I guess they now acknowledge a problem.
> 
> BTW, this thread should be moved to the TV forum. Or the General Chit Chat forum.


I also got a month + credit but I do not see any improvement. The interference seen depends on what is broadcast at the time you are watching, of course. They also told me when I called yesterday that it has been escalated to the tech people. No more denials.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Only time will tell. The time of day seems to affect how bad it is.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

hancox said:


> Brought me back to the old days of fiddling through the cable static (old push button box with the dial for picture stuff)


Am I the only person who thinks his name is perfect for this type of response?


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

I've seen this issue with playboy off and on for a long time. I'm considering canceling now that I've found sites like cheggit.


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

Paperboy2003 said:


> Am I the only person who thinks his name is perfect for this type of response?


Ha ha. Good to see we have 1st grade intellect represented here


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I pride myself on my first grade intellect!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Back on topic.

The quality definitely has NOT improved. I first thought that it was inter channel interference.
What I see is about 20 horizontal interference lines evenly spaced vertically and of equal height. Each line seems to respond to current screen content, similar to compression artifacting. I think they have a compression/encoder problem for this channel. This is unacceptable since this is a pay channel. If this existed on HBO, it would be fixed in a hurry.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

aztivo said:


> #2 is the best answer I have ever read I think (I guess calling your customers and Idiot is a little over the top)


I dunno...#9 is pretty darn hilarious...especially with the side effects from Viagra et al...if you'll forgive this geeky pharmacist!


----------

